# Fabric for locomotive "white flags" ?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Many railroads used white flags on their locomotives to indicate if a train was operating as a special. Green flags were sometimes used to indicate a normally scheduled op, and red flags were sometimes placed on the rear during push operations. Has anyone ever tried to make flags in 1:29? I'd love to make up a set to use on my first-gen diesels. 

I'll continue to experiment with different fabrics and papers in the mean time, but I'd love to hear from someone who's had success already! 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jeff, 


I use, in 1/20th scale, old hankerchief material, fold over the edges and glue them down with clear glue. I use stiff wire for the the flagploes, that fit into small pieces of tube.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Similar method here, though I use Kleenex instead of handkerchiefs. 

Later, 

K


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Silk would work well also. Very fine thread count and will 'flap' if ya go quick enough. Not easy to work with and not necessarily cheap, but it will take getting wet without falling apart..  

Bob C.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Just as a variation, some railroads used a square sheet of metal instead of fabric. 

Robert


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I have seen masking tape folded around brass rod or wire, sticky-sides together, and then painted whatever color you like. Not as realistic as real fabric, but it's a quick, easy way to make flags. 

Tom


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, I wanted to make flapping flags for my C-19, I will have to try silk


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I used white plastic electrical tape*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
One of my fears about using actual fabric is the risk of fraying. Like Peter suggested, I was also trying to come up with clever ways to glue-treat the edges perhaps. The option of using silk is enticing... 
I think in the mean time, K's "Kleenex" method sounds like a great place to start. 

Hope to post some photos soon! 
Jeff


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Try using teabag paper...before making tea with it!!
SandyR


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used super glue to prevent small fabric swatches from fraying. The down side is that it tends to stiffen the fabric as well. You have to just touch the edge of the cut very tentatively to keep the super glue from wicking too deeply into the swatch. Transferring the glue to the tip of a straight pin or toothpick first may help achieve better control. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean something like this. Just a scrap piece of thin red cloth. It lasted about one summer. But easy to make a new one each year.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 07 Mar 2011 01:33 PM 
Just as a variation, some railroads used a square sheet of metal instead of fabric. 

Robert 
YEP! My flags are made out of a piece of metal sheet cut from a soda can, bend and shaped to look like its waving. Bit of red paint and super-glued to a stick of wood (sateh pick). Very durable!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Heres an idea how about using plastic say from a white trash bag or even a grocery bag just cut out a square and glue it to a toothpick? That should flutter nicely. For red you could use a piece from the flag that a lumber yard puts on your load if it over hangs your truck. For green I don't know? The teabag idea is also a good one. 
Todd


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

I use a singel layer of Kleenex type paper, glued only where it attaches to the mast. That, then, is fine (flimsy?) enough to actually "flap" as the train runs along, especially on a windy day. 
George


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are some great ideas guys! I've been so busy at work this week, that I've not had a chance to get to work. For the heck of it, I'll try several different methods so we can decide what looks and works best. The aluminum can idea really took me by surprise, but I think it could really work well! Plastic bags are probably a great idea too! 

So, tissues, fabric, tea bag paper, aluminum, and plastic bag. Time to go hunting for supplies!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I finally got a chance to play around with making flags. 
For my first attempt, I've used satin adhesive-backed vinyl for the flags. I used a metal ink tube from a cheap pen for the holders, and brass nails for the flag poles. 


Photo 1 

photo 2 


Hope to try a few other types soon! Thanks again for the help!


----------

